# Weekly competition 2011-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U' F R2 F U R2
*2. *F2 R U' F' U2 R U' R U2
*3. *R' U2 F' R F2 U' R F' R U'
*4. *U2 F' U2 F' U F' U2 R U2
*5. *R F U R' F' U2 R U2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F L' F2 L' F' U B U' L' B F' U2 B2 U2 R D
*2. *R' F2 D' U2 F' L' U' F2 L R2 B2 L' U' R2 B D2 B' U'
*3. *L D' L U B D' F' L U2 L R' D2 F R2 U R' U' R'
*4. *U2 B F' D2 B L2 F2 D' F U L2 D R B' R2 F U2 L
*5. *U R2 D B' R' U' F' U F L' U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 F' Uw Fw' D' Uw' U' L' F2 D Fw' L2 D' Uw U' L B2 Rw' R' Fw F' Uw L2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw Uw B R' B' U Rw' D Rw' D R2 D Uw2
*2. *Fw' Rw' D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 B2 Rw R Fw2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U B Fw2 F' L' B Fw2 D L' U Rw2 D2 B' F' D' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw' Fw L D' B
*3. *R D U R Fw Uw2 U' B' F Uw2 Fw' R Uw2 Rw R D2 U' R' Uw2 U2 L U2 F D' R2 B2 U Fw R B Rw Fw' L2 F U B2 R2 B' Fw Uw2
*4. *U2 F Rw Uw' L Rw B2 L2 Rw' R' B2 Uw Fw' F2 L2 Uw' B F D Uw R2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw' R D2 U2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 B2 Uw B F' L D'
*5. *L Rw Fw Rw R' Uw' B2 Fw2 F Uw2 L' D2 Uw L2 B2 L' B2 Uw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Uw L' B' F Uw U2 B Rw2 Uw' R D2 Uw' U' B2 D2 U R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Fw' F' L' Rw2 U2 L2 Uw2 F2 L Lw' R' Dw' Lw D' Rw Fw' Lw' R2 U L2 Lw2 F D Dw R2 U2 R2 B2 Fw L Lw' Rw' R Uw2 U R' D Dw' Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U' Fw2 L F Lw' Dw' Uw' Fw2 L2 F' Rw D' B Bw' Fw F' Uw F2
*2. *R B' Fw' D' Dw Uw' Rw' Dw' U2 R' U2 Lw Rw Fw' U2 R' U2 Lw' Rw R' Bw2 D2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 Rw2 U' B2 Dw Lw2 Rw R U2 L2 Lw U' Lw F2 Lw U2 L B Bw' L Bw2 Uw Fw' Lw2 U2 Fw' Dw U F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Fw'
*3. *Dw Uw2 L2 Lw2 Fw Rw' R2 F' U F' L U F2 R2 Fw Lw' F2 Lw' U2 Lw Rw' Uw' L Lw2 Rw D' Bw' F2 Lw' R2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' B2 F2 L' Lw2 R2 B D2 U' Fw L2 Uw2 Fw' F' U L R2 Bw2 R' Uw2 U R' Bw' R B2 Uw2 Bw Fw2
*4. *F2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw2 U2 F' L Bw2 Fw' D B' D Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 U2 L2 R Bw' Dw Uw' Lw' Dw R2 Uw' Rw Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R B' Rw' R B' L Lw Uw2 Bw' F2 R' B2 Bw' L2 F2 L' Rw F L B2 D L2 Lw R2
*5. *Fw Uw R D2 Fw Dw U2 R Uw Lw Uw2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 L2 D' F Dw Uw2 U2 L' Lw Rw2 Bw2 L' D2 U' L' R Bw' Dw' Uw B' U Rw R' Dw' R2 Fw2 R2 Dw' U2 Bw' F' D2 U2 R' U' L Rw' R2 Fw' L' Lw' Fw' L' Lw2 B2 U2 L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 2D' 2R' 2F' 2L 2D' 3U' 2B' 3F2 2U2 3R' 2D' R' 3F2 2U' 2L' 3R' 2U' 2B' 2U' U2 2L' 2U' 2R2 R2 B 3F2 3U' F L' 3U 2U' U 2B' 2R2 3F 2L2 U' F2 3R 2D2 L2 F2 L' 2L' R2 D 3F' L 2L 3R2 3F2 2D2 F 3U 2F2 L' R B2 F2 2U R' 2F2 L' 2B2 2F2 2L D2 2U2 R' B' 2L 3R' F2 L2 3U 2U' 2R2 2B2 3R2
*2. *F2 L' 2L R 2F L2 D 2L 2B2 D' 3U' R 3F2 2U 3R2 2R' R' D2 3U2 2F2 F2 3R' 2B' 2F2 L2 2D' B' F D' B 3R 2D' 2R' R2 3F' F' 2U 3F2 3U 2L' 2R2 D2 2U 2B 2F 2U' 2B 2L R' F' 2U' 2R2 R2 3F' 2F F2 2R' U 3F' 3R' 2D' 3R' 2R D2 2D 3U L2 2D' 2U' L B' 2U 3F F2 2R2 2D2 3U 3R' U2 B
*3. *2L' B' D2 3U 2U' B2 L 3R R2 2U' B2 2B' 3U 2R2 R2 B 2B 3R2 B D 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 F U L R' 2F2 2D2 U2 B L' 3U F 2D2 2R' R 2D2 F2 R 3U' U 2B' U2 R D2 B2 F2 2D2 L' R D' 2L' 3R2 F' 2D 3F2 2D' U2 3R F2 2R 2D 2R D 2D' 2U' 2L2 3R' 2B2 2D 3R' B' 2B2 3F2 2D2 2F' U 2B'
*4. *2B 2F' 2U' 3R 2D' 3R 2R' U2 2R2 2U2 L' U L' 2R' U2 2L2 2U' U F D2 3R2 3F' 3R2 B' L 3R' F2 2L U' 2B2 U' B2 3F2 D' 2F L' 3F D2 3U' 3F' D 2F' 2D' L' 2L' F2 D 2D' 2R2 2D B' 2B2 3R' 3U U' 2B 2R' 2D' 3U 2R 2U' L2 3F' L' 2L D' 2U B2 2F' U2 B U' 2F R2 B2 F' U' 3R R2 D
*5. *D2 2F L2 3F 2U' U2 2L 2R' D' 2D' L' 2R 2F2 R' 2D2 2L 2B2 2F 2R2 F2 U 2L2 3U 2U 3F' U 3F 3R R' B F2 2U U' 2B' F2 R 2B' 3F2 2L2 2U R2 3F' F' 2L2 3R2 2B' F' 2D 3F 3U2 3R' 2U2 2B 3F' F L D' 2L F2 L2 3U 3R2 3U' 3R2 2B2 2D 2L2 2D U2 3R2 B 2B2 R' D2 2U 2L2 2R2 3U B 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' F R2 2F' 3R' U' 3B 3L 2D2 L' 3U2 3L2 2B2 D 3D' R2 2B2 2F' L' 2D2 3D R U' 3F2 L' 2L2 R2 D' 3L 2D' 3B2 2F U' 2L2 D2 3L' D' 3D' B2 2F' U2 2L2 B 3F2 2F' 2L 3L' 2U2 2B2 3L2 3B 3D2 U2 B F' 3D2 3F F 2U2 3L2 U2 2B' 3F 2F2 F' D' 3U2 3R2 2R 3U2 3F2 F2 U 3L2 D 3R 2D' 3F2 L2 3L2 3B2 3F2 2L B' 2F F2 3D U 2F L 2L' R2 D 2F 2D 3D U2 2R2 R2 2D2
*2. *2D' 3F' 2L2 2F2 R' B L2 F2 3D' L' D' 3F2 2L2 3U2 B 2F 3R 3F' 3R B2 2F' D2 2D2 3R B' F2 R 2B U 3R2 3U F' 2D' L' 2F2 3D2 R U2 3R B' 3D' L2 3L 3R 2B' 3B' 2F2 2U' B2 2B2 3B2 3F' 3L' 2F 3R2 2R' U' 3B F' D 3D' 2R' F 2R' 2F2 2L2 F2 U' F U2 3R2 B 3F 2L 2U 3R 2D' 2U' U 3B' U' 2L' D 2U' 2B' R2 2D2 L' 2L 3B 3F F' 3U' 2U' U2 2F F' L 3L' 2U
*3. *L2 2L' 3R2 3D' 3U2 2U' 2F' 3U 2R 3B 3D 3U 2B2 2L2 3R2 B 2L 2U 2R' 3F 2R' 3F 2L2 3R' 2D2 R2 2D 3D' 3U' 3L2 2R' D 2D' 3U2 U' 3R R' D' 2U2 U 2B 3F2 L 3L' 3R' R 3D 2R' 2D' 2U' L 2L' 2F' 3R D2 2D' 3U 2L2 3R' 3U' 3L2 3B 2D2 2B2 2D U' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 F' D2 2D' 3D 2L2 2U 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R 3D' B2 2B2 3B' 3L2 3R 2U U2 3F' 3L 3U' L' 3F2 2F2 F 2D U 2R' 3U' 2R
*4. *3L' 3U' 2L2 3D 2F2 U' 3R2 2U L 3L 2R 2B L R F' L' 2B2 R2 B2 3B2 D 3D2 3R' 3D2 2R2 3B' 3L 3D 2R 3F2 D2 3U' 3L B 2L2 D 2U2 B' 2D' U2 3B' F2 3R2 3F2 2D2 3D' 2L 2F' 3U' 3L2 3F2 L 3D 3B D' 3D' 2B' F' D' 2D B' 3R2 2B' 3L2 2F 3L2 3F D 3L' 2D2 3R D' 3L2 R2 D' 3D2 3U 3B2 D' F' 3D 2L2 3L2 R2 2B 3F2 D2 3D 2L2 3L2 3B2 D 2L 3L 3U2 L2 D' 2U' 2B 3U2
*5. *D 2L' 3F 3U2 2B' 3D 2F F2 3L' 3U' U' 3L2 3R 2R R 3F2 3R U' 2B2 U 3B 3R' 2R 2F2 D2 2R2 2D' 3L' 2B2 D 3U 2R B 2B L2 2D2 2R2 2F2 3R 2D' R2 3F2 F' 3R' R' 3D' L' R' 3B2 2D' 2R 3D 2U 2B2 2F 3L2 3F' 2D2 2B2 F2 3D 2F' D' 3L D' 3D2 3U2 2U' 3F F' 3D2 R D' 3B L 2L' 2R2 3F2 2R' 3D' 3B' 2D' 2F R2 3B F2 R 2B' 3F' 2F' 2D F' 3D F D 3F F' 3D 2F2 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F R F' R2 U2 R' F
*2. *F2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F R
*3. *U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 F U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 D2 L U2 R U R B' L2 B' F D2 B R U2 F'
*2. *D2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 U B R D2 L2 B F2 D2 B2 R2 B U'
*3. *R' U2 L U' F D' B' R2 D' B2 D L' B L' F R B' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw' Rw B Uw2 B2 Fw L Uw B D' Rw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F L2 U R Fw2 Rw B' F Uw Rw' D' Uw' U' Rw Uw' L Fw D2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw' Rw' R' U
*2. *Rw' R U Rw' F R2 D2 U' L Uw2 Rw' B' D B' L2 Fw Rw' U Rw2 U2 B2 F' Uw F2 D Uw' U2 Fw Uw U L2 Rw2 D' Rw Uw Rw2 U2 L2 D' U
*3. *L2 U' F2 L2 R' D U' Fw2 F' Uw' F L' Rw2 F U2 F2 D Rw2 D B U' B' D' Uw U Fw2 F L' D Uw B Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 B' L2 D' B2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Dw2 L Lw2 Dw F U2 Bw U' Lw2 D' Lw' Fw Lw' B2 Uw Lw2 D2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw' Bw D' R' Fw' U Bw' Fw' D' L' Fw2 Lw Dw Uw2 Bw2 Dw Fw' U R U' F D Lw2 Fw D L' Lw' Bw2 F Dw L Uw2 Bw' Fw F' Dw Lw' Rw2 B2
*2. *F' R D Uw U Bw2 D B' Fw2 F2 L' D' L2 Fw' Uw2 B Bw F' Dw' L B2 L D' Uw B F2 L2 Uw' F' Uw2 U Bw2 F' U' F' D Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw' F2 R Uw' U' Rw' F2 Lw U' L Dw2 B2 Lw' B Rw' Dw2 U' Lw2 B2 F' Lw
*3. *Dw' L' Bw Fw' F Lw R U' F L2 D Dw' Lw2 F L2 Lw2 Dw' U2 Bw2 Uw F' R Dw' L2 B2 Fw F L' Lw Uw F' Dw' U Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw' F' D2 Rw Fw2 D' Rw' Uw B2 Fw2 Lw B' F2 Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' L' Rw U2 Rw2 U B Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 2L 2F' F2 R 2F 2U U' 2R' B 2B 2F2 D B2 3F' 2F' F2 2U2 2B' 2F2 2U 2L2 B' 2B' 2F' F2 3R 3F2 F 2U U L2 F2 2L' F' D B2 L' 3R2 2D2 F2 3U' L' 2L 2R B2 2U' B' F2 2D 3U 2B' U2 L' 2B2 2F2 2D' 2L2 3U R2 B2 3U 2R 3F' 2F2 2L 2R' 2D2 2B 2D 2L2 3F U B2 3F2 F' D2 B' 2B2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L2 2F2 D B2 2D 3B2 2F2 2L2 3L2 3R' 3U2 2R 2D 3B' 3D' 2L 3B' 3F2 2D' 3L 2B 2D2 2U' 2R' 2U2 2F 3D' 2L 3L2 2R U2 B2 3U' L 3F2 D2 3F 2U' 3L2 3R F 2D 3U' 3F L 3R' D F2 L' 2L2 R2 F2 L 3L2 2B' 3B2 2R 2U2 3F2 U2 2L B' 3F F' 3R 2B' D' 2B2 3B' F' D' 2L2 3R 3U B2 U 2L' 3L' U 2F2 2U2 3B 2R' U' 3B D2 R2 3U' 2R 2D 2F2 L 2D2 L B' 2B2 3F L' 2L U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B D B2 D L' B' F U F2 U B U F2 R' U F
*2. *U' R2 B' F L' B R2 U' F2 L R2 F2 U B2 D U F'
*3. *D F2 U F' L2 F2 R' B D U2 R2 U' B' F U2 R' D
*4. *U2 B2 L2 U L' D' U L2 R2 F' D' F2 U' L2 U2 B
*5. *B U F2 R2 D2 L R2 U F2 L' R D' B2 L2 F L
*6. *F' L2 D F L' F U F' R' U' B U2 F2 R2 D F' L2 U'
*7. *R' F L2 U' R' D' R' B D2 L U F L F' U2 L R2 U2
*8. *R' F2 L2 R2 F R' D' L2 R2 U2 B L' U' B F R' F R'
*9. *L2 U L R U' R2 F2 L' F' L F' U' B' F' U' L' R' F U'
*10. *L R U L U F2 D' B2 R2 F' D R B2 R2 U2 R D2
*11. *U' B2 D L' D U R' B' F U' B L' F2 U B L2 D L'
*12. *U2 L2 B2 U' B2 R F R B2 F' U2 L' D' U B2 L' D2 U2
*13. *F' D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' B L' D' R2 B2 R' D L2 R' D' U2
*14. *D' R B' L' R2 F U F' U R' U' R F2 U2 R2 B F U'
*15. *U' R2 B' U F' L U' B' R' U2 F D' F' U2 F L' R2
*16. *L' B' D2 R2 U' F' L U F2 R' D' B2 L' F2 D L' B2
*17. *L B D2 F U R2 F2 D2 F2 U R B2 U' L2 R' F U2 L'
*18. *R2 B2 L B L' F R2 B' D U2 L D2 L2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2
*19. *L D' B2 D B2 L F R2 D U B' L2 R B2 R' U' F' R' U'
*20. *D F' R' U2 R' U2 F' R2 U B2 R2 F U2 R F2 D2 U2
*21. *L' D F' L' R' D L' U' B D U' B D F' R2 D' F2 R'
*22. *U2 B2 D L2 D F' U2 F U2 B2 F' R B' L2 U B' U2
*23. *B' D' F2 R F' U L' R' D' R F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2
*24. *F D2 B' L2 R' U' F L D U' B' D2 B2 R2 F' U' F' R2
*25. *F L' F D' R' D B' D R' B' F2 U R D L R2 D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 U F2 D B' L U2 R2 B' U' B' D' F' L' D' R' F2 U
*2. *R D' F2 U L2 B' L2 F' U' R D2 R2 D B' F' D2 B2 F'
*3. *U2 F' L2 D2 B L2 R2 D' F U2 B2 R' D L' U2 B2 R' U'
*4. *L B U F D2 L' R' D2 L B D U R F' L' B2 R U2
*5. *B D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B L' F L2 B2 L' U' L' U' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F R2 F2 D' R F2 D F' U2 R2 D' B2 U' F' R D U' R
*2. *L2 R U2 L B2 L R2 U' L' R2 D F' D2 R' F L' D'
*3. *B F2 R' F U' F' U2 L' F U' L2 D' L' D L2 R' F2 U'
*4. *D' B' F' L' R' B F2 L' F' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D L' R2
*5. *L2 R2 B R2 B R' B2 F2 D' L U' B' L' F2 D' F' D2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L F2 R B2 L2 D' R' D2 F' L F2 D2 F' D' F2 L R'
*2. *D B2 L' B L' F' R2 D' R2 B D R F2 L F R2 F' R
*3. *B R' D B' F L' B U2 R' F' L U F2 U R2 D F2
*4. *D' F L D U' B2 L' U2 F D' L2 D F D2 B2 D F2
*5. *B L2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R' U B' F' U' B D' B' L2 D R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U' B D2 B' R B' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' L' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F2 R F2 R U2 R' U'
*3. *L U' B' U L2 U B' F' L2 U F D2 L2 F2 D2 L' R' U2
*4. *D' L Rw' F2 L2 D' L2 Fw' R U B2 Rw B L Rw' R2 B' Uw' Fw F D2 Rw R' U Fw' U Rw2 D B Fw2 F' Uw Fw' D' Rw' R' B2 Fw' F' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R F2 R U' R2 U' F2 R'
*3. *D' B2 R' D' B U B2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 U L' U2 L2 B R' U'
*4. *L Uw L' R2 U2 Rw' R B2 Fw Rw2 Fw' L' Fw' F' D Uw' U' B' F2 D2 Fw D2 Fw D2 U' R D2 B' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' F2 L2 R' F' U' B Fw2 U2
*5. *Bw D Uw' B Dw F U' L U2 L F2 Uw' R' F Dw2 F' L Lw2 B Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw Lw D' B2 D2 B L2 R2 D' Rw Fw' F2 D2 Dw2 L U L U' Rw Dw' L' Bw L' R Uw2 Lw Uw L' B' D' Bw2 Uw R2 Bw2 Dw L' Fw2 R2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B' U' L' U' R B l' b' u'
*2. *L R' U L' R B L B' R' b' u
*3. *L' U' L' B' U' B L' B l' r u
*4. *L U' B' L' R L' U' B' l' r b u'
*5. *R' L' R' B L R' B' L' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,6) (0,-4) (0,3) (0,1) (2,2) (0,4) (6,2) (4,1) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (5,2) (6,4) (2,5) (0,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (-5,3) (-1,5) (0,3) (0,4) (3,4) (5,2) (0,4) (5,0) (-2,2) (2,0) (6,4) (0,0)
*3. *(-2,3) (0,-3) (6,2) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (3,2) (3,3) (2,5) (4,1) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,0)
*4. *(4,3) (0,3) (5,2) (-5,4) (-4,5) (0,3) (3,1) (0,3) (3,3) (6,0) (2,1) (0,2) (-2,0) (5,0) (-2,4) (2,0)
*5. *(-5,-4) (3,3) (4,1) (5,2) (6,3) (-3,1) (-1,0) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-2,3) (2,3) (0,4) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R B' F B' R B F L' B' F B R' F R B' L' F R L' B R F B R
*2. *B' L' F' R' B' F L F' B F B' L R L R F' B L F L B' F' B L F'
*3. *R L R' L' F' B' F' L B F B R' L' F' L' R' L F R L F B F' B' F'
*4. *B R' F' R' F' R' F' L' B' F' B' F R' F' B' R B L R' B' F L B' L R
*5. *L B' L F' L' F' B R' F B L' R L' F B R' B L' B' R B' R B' F L


----------



## r_517 (Sep 17, 2011)

Clock: (7.74) (6.95) 7.71 7.25 7.26	= 7.41


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 17, 2011)

*2x2:* (9.68), 8.81, (7.36), 8.22, 9.08 ~ *Avg:* 8.70
*3x3:* (20.56), (24.66), 24.50, 23.43, 22.28 ~ *Avg:* 23.40
*4x4:* (2:00.18), 1:59.02, 1:46.59, (1:42.84), 1:49.02 ~ *Avg:* 1:51.54
*5x5:* 3:02.27, (3:51.38), (2:55.61), 3:01.94, 3:18.27 ~ *Avg:* 3:07.49
*6x6:* 6:37.02, (DNF 4:12.93 L4E Cube Explosion), (7:56.08), 6:56.71, 6:04.09 ~ *Avg:* 7:09.94
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:*
*3OH:* 45.02, 46.38, (41.90), 47.06, (55.55) ~ *Avg:* 46.15
*2BLD:* 1:35.46, DNF, 59.31
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF
*4BLD:* 26:01.76
*Clock:* 19.03, (29.78), 19.66, (16.87), 19.93 ~ *Avg:* 19.54
*234:* 1:59.34
*2345:* 6:11.97


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 17, 2011)

2x2: 3.73, 2.66, (2.61), 5.28, (DNF) = 3.89
3x3: 9.12, 9.18, 9.51, 10.32, DNF(7.45) = 9.67
4x4:
5x5: 1:37.07, (1:29.52), (1:40.82), 1:30.97, 1:34.86 = 1:34.30
6x6:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
Multi BLD:
OH: (22.22), 17.31, 19.77, 17.89, (15.65) = 18.32
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Master Magic:
Pyraminx:
Square-1:


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 17, 2011)

2x2 : 6.69, 5.97, 7.50, 4.08, 4.25 = 5.64
First solves of the day.. And the day is so cold


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 6.90 8.82 7.80 6.36 6.76 = *7.15*
*3x3* - 15.36 23.91 20.21 17.23 18.60 = *18.68*
*4x4* - 1.16.95 1.18.39 1.16.68 1.23.18 1.26.27 = *1.19.51* _Comment - learnt Yau last night. I cannot believe how many skipped pairs you get with this method._
*3x3 OH* - 42.40 45.01 39.44 47.93 43.99 = *43.80*
*2-4 Relay* - *2.02.44* _Comment - not so good._


----------



## fiqnocchio (Sep 17, 2011)

*3x3x3:*

(16.65), 19.76, (20.51), 17.25, 17.76 = 18.26


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 17, 2011)

Cubenovice:

3x3x3: (35.15), (37.96), 37.58, 36.66, 36.38 = 36.87

LOL, I was in the mood for embarressing myself so decided to do my first "speed" solves in a few months. Straight after an intense karate training, still sweating, no warm up solves.
I think I've never had a sub 40 weekly competition result before 

3BLD: DNF, , 
wtf cycles...


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 17, 2011)

2x2:2.96 avg5
Times: 3.80, 2.55, 3.62, 2.55, 2.70

3x3:10.85 avg5
Times: 11.24, 11.76, 10.57, 8.85, 10.75

4x4:57.85 avg5
Times: 57.30, 58.48, 57.79, 58.47, 50.12

3x3 OH: 24.89 avg5
Times: 28.91, 24.63, 21.58, 25.67, 24.36


----------



## Keroma12 (Sep 17, 2011)

5x5x5: 2:10.49, 2:14.35, 2:07.37, 1:57.66, 2:17.23 = 2:10.74
3x3x3: 17.29, 20.34, 13.76, 18.60, 15.59 = 17.16
_All full step, 3 seconds better than my average for week 37 right before_


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.11, 11.67, 7.41, 16.52, 10.05 = *9.94*
_comment:_ better than last week but to be honest I really ought to do more than 5 2x2 solves a week!
*3x3: *21.26, 21.19, 21.39, 22.93, 21.89 = *21.51*
_comment:_ Pretty consistent and more or less spot on what I average in an ao100 now
*4x4:* 1:58.55, 1:19.28, 1:28.45, 1:42.70, 1:43.30 = *1:38.15*
*5x5:* 3:35.65, 3:31.49, 3:54.81, 3:17.98, 3:22.59 = *3:29.91*
*6x6:* 6:47.58, 7:09.21, 7:48.16, 6:50.76, 7:53.24 = *7:16.04*
comment: Great average for me. Improved most in this event than any other. Over a minute faster average than last week though I think it has a lot to do with my modded/pinned v6 just beginning to break in. can't wait for my Shenshou to arrive!
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:20.98*
comment: Pity that 2x2 was part of a relay would have been a pb by a long shot, glanced at the timer and was 2.x when picking up the 3x3 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:06.21*
*3x3 One Handed: * 40.24, 42.08, 37.58, 1:03.07, 51.96 = *44.76*
_comment:_ started really nicely then fell away when I messed up the OLL on the sup-1m
*Clock: * 19.56, 19.17, 19.82, 17.85, 21.04 = *19.51*
*Magic: * 2.71, 2.91, 2.63, 2.61, 2.33 = *2.65*
*Master Magic: * 5.59, 6.83, 6.27, 6.27, 6.56 = *6.37*
*Megaminx:* 6:57.42, 7:10.21, 8:16.05, 8:05.11, 7:56.98 = *7:44.10*
_comment:_ Trying to gradually add all events to my repertoire. This is the new one for this week so please excuse the pittiful times. Only solved a handful of times prior and mostly layer by layer but these are F2L. Still using commutators for LL corners though.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 17, 2011)

2x2-4.39
4.98, (2.80), (6.95), 4.22, 3.98
i like it, pretty nice. 2nd solve had ll skip after a pretty bad fl


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> _comment:_ Trying to gradually add all events to my repertoire. This is the new one for this week so please excuse the pittiful times. Only solved a handful of times prior and mostly layer by layer but these are F2L. Still using commutators for LL corners though.


 
It used to kill me when I a year or so ago - I'd have to spend a couple of hrs most nights to complete everything. 
I still use comms for LL corners, and only FRUR'U'F', Ts and Ys for edges. LL is the last thing you nedd to concentrate on right now.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 18, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> It used to kill me when I a year or so ago - I'd have to spend a couple of hrs most nights to complete everything.
> I still use comms for LL corners, and only FRUR'U'F', Ts and Ys for edges. LL is the last thing you nedd to concentrate on right now.


 
Heh thanks for the advise mate, comforting to know I am not the only one using comms. For edges I just use FRUR'U'F' for orient and just sune/asune for perm. So long as I can get a respectable sub 5min in UK Open I'll be happy. But getting used to the colour scheme alone should help a lot.

Now working on Square 1 for next weeks new addition, got most starter algs done though the times will be even more embarrassing than this week minx


----------



## Sillas (Sep 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 12.94, 11.58, 6.53, 9.51, 8.54 = *09.82* 
*3x3:* 21.95, 21.44, 20.20, 19.83, 21.10 = *20.90*
*OH:* 41.98, 45.66, 35.46, 41.45, 44.72 = *41.86*


----------



## CuberMan (Sep 18, 2011)

*2x2*: (2.80), (6.02+), 3.30, 3.68, 3.30= *3.43* 
*3x3*: (8.92), (13.33), 11.84, 13.02, 9.17= *11.34 * lol counting 13 and 9, 1st solve was easy F2L
*4x4*: (1:03.61), 54.71, 52.49, 56.19, (49.37)= *54.46* 
*5x5*: (1:48.54), 2:01.16, 1:51.25, 2:00.54, (2:34.86)= *1:57.65*
*OH*: (18.87), (28.36), 22.39, 20.48, 23.74= *22.20*
*WF*: 
*MBLD*: 
*2x2 BLD*: DNF, 1:41.42, DNF= *1:41.42* 
*3x3 BLD*: 
*pyraminx*: 8.58, 6.99, 7.30+, (10.65), (6.28)= *7.62*
*clock*: (DNF), 15.04, 16.30, (13.29), 19.08= *16.81*
*megaminx*: (2:09.94), (3:04.46), 2:32.20, 2:28.22, 2:54.07= *2:38.16* PB single 
*relay 234*: *1:08.05*
*relay 2345*: *3:14.72* small pop on 5x5 part 
*FMC*: *38 moves*


Spoiler



*Scramble:* B2 U' B D2 B' R B' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' L' B'
*Solution: *U D2 R U D' L D' R2 D L' U' L U' L U' L' U2 B U' B' U' L U' L' U' F U F' U' F U F2 L2 B L B' L F (38) 
*Explanation:*
Extended Cross: U D2 R U D' L D' R2 D (9)
F2L#2: L' U' L U' L U' L' U2 B U' B' (11)
F2L#3: U' L U' L' (4)
F2L#4: U' F U F' U' F U (7)
OLL: F2 L2 B L B' L F (7)
PLL skip, cancel 1 move


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 18, 2011)

2x2: 4.28, 4.74, (5.73), (2.99), 3.06 =4.03
3x3: 11.86, 12.38, (12.49), 11.02, (10.30) = 11.75
4x4: (53.92), 50.68, (45.42), 45.64,45.55 = 47.29
5x5: 1:36.85, (1:43.29), 1:28.71, (1:28.24), 1:29.22 = 1:31.59
2bf: 47.10, DNF, 50.74
3bf: DNF, DNF, 5:06.31
Mbf: 1/2 4:30.71
Oh: (29.38), 20.44, 23.08, (18.91),19.74 = 21.09
wf: (2:08.06), (3:11.02), 3:00.76, 2:31.80, 2:13.07 = 2:35.31
fm: DNF, took me more than an hour to get this -_-


Spoiler



scramble: B2 U' B D2 B' R B' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' L' B'
solution: z2 L U2 D2 R L F L2 F2 D F2 R' U' R y2 D U' R U R' D U B U B' F R' F' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R B' R' F R B R' F' R B R' F R B' R' F'(49) 

double x-cross (-D2) : z2 L U2 D2 R L F L2 F2 D F2 R' U' R 
F2L: y2 D U' R U R' D U B U B' F R' F'R
OLL: R' U' R U' R' U2 R 
PLL: U' R B' R' F R B R' F' R B R' F R B' R' F'


234: 1:15.24
2345: 2:35.48
magic: 1.76, (1.73), 2.22, (4.16), 1.75 = 1.91 lol first sub 2 avg i think
mmagic: 4.14, (3.83), 5.52, 4.74, (7.34) = 4.80
clock: (19.38), 13.61, (12.36), 13.47, 14.61 = 13.90
mega: (2:08.36), 2:20.69, (2:24.25), 2:10.38, 2:22.65 = 2:17.91
pyra: 8.79, (10.52), 8.00, 8.50, (7.07) = 8.43
sq1: 49.68, 42.73, 32.26, (59.39), (31.63) = 41.55


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Sep 18, 2011)

*2x2*:2.84,3.43,5.80,2.88,4.58 = *3.63*
*3x3*:11.97,10.93,12.19,11.53,9.72 = *11.48*
*4x4*:43.78,42.25,1:00.21,45.36,45.78 = *44.97*
*5x5*:1:58.47,1:36.81,1:40.47,1:38.09,1:35.43 = *1:38.46*
*7x7*:6:06.75,5:58.80,7:54.18,6:25.06,6:56.56 = *6:29.46*
*2x2BLD*:52.09+,DNF,24.71+ = *24.71*
*OH*:18.28,14.86,12.78,14.09,16.93 = *15.29*
*234Relay*: *1:10.47*
*2345Relay*: *3:16.03*
*pyraminx*:5.27,7.84,4.52,7.61,5.97 = *6.28*


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Sep 18, 2011)

2x2: 4.98, 7.08, 5.57, 7.86, 4.62 = *5.88*
3x3: 11.93, 11.00, 13.32, 15.18, 10.75 = *12.08* the 10.75 was a pll skip  pretty nice average
4x4: 1:12.03, 1:03.51, 1:09.17, 1:09.76, 58.97 = *1:07.48* just one sub 1 
5x5: 3:02.81, 2:35.07, 2:43.76, 2:21.98, 2:36.65 = *2:38.49*


----------



## vdpflayer (Sep 18, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.50, 5,74, 4.07, 4.23, 3.74 ==> *average 4.01*:tu 1 ortega, 3 fridrich, 1 guimond.
*3x3:* 14.47, 15.62, 14.89, 15.42, 20.33 ==> *average 15.31*
*4x4:* 1:34.77, 1:15.79, 1:29.12, 1:31.12, 1:23.86 ==> *average 1:28.03* crap
*3x3 OH:* 32.09, 28.99, 32.61, 37.01, 29.32 ==> *average 31.34*
*Pyraminx:* 7.19, 7.29, 8.22, 9.15, 7.70 ==> *average 7.74*


----------



## CRO (Sep 18, 2011)

2x2: 6.93, 8.28, 7.30, 6.18, 5.78 = 6,81


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.68
3.60, 5.33, 3.71, 3.57, 3.74
*3x3*: 15.03
13.03, 14.23, 15.86, 16.89, 15.00


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 18, 2011)

2x2:
3x3
4x4
5x5
3x3 Blindfolded
3x3 One handed
2-4 Relay
2-5 Relay
2x2 Blindfolded
Clock
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1
Magic 
Mastermagic
4x4 Blindfolded
FMC
Skewb


----------



## Erik (Sep 19, 2011)

5: 1:17.70, (1:24.27), 1:12.52, (1:05.67), 1:14.61 = *1:14.94* avg lol inconsistency, been ages ago I touched a 5x5
3: 8.44, (8.14), (11.35), 11.31, 10.20 = *9.98* whateffs
OH: (17.30), 22.23, 24.62, 22.33, (DNF) = *23.06* 

Pyra: (4.77), (7.19), 5.55, 6.69, 5.10 = *5.78*
Mega: 1:20.90, (1:26.08), (1:08.59), 1:16.09, 1:14.52 = *1:17.17* ahem... -.-


----------



## AnsonL (Sep 20, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.67, (3.05), 2.23, 2.22, (1.64) = *2.37*
*3x3:* 8.22, (10.24), 7.90, 9.69, (7.02) = *8.60* last one pll skip 
*4x4:* (58.03), 41.18, 40.19, (36.67), 45.05 = *42.14*
*5x5:* (1:25.73), 1:23.90, (1:10.95), 1:20.91, 1:19.54 = *1:21.45*
*3x3OH:* (17.61), 15.93, (14.36), 14.42, 15.44 = *15.26*
*Pyraminx:* 8.78, 7.50, (7.02), (14.09), 8.06 =* 8.11*
Square-1: 36.12, (40.48), (20.94), 33.11, 21.36 = 30.20
3x3 match the scramble: (1:11.10), 1:11.70, 1:06.10, 53.35, (49.02) = 63.48
*2-3-4 relay:* *50.98* oll parity 
*2-3-4-5 relay:* *2:18.51*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(12.32), DNF(9.74), 14.26 = *14.26*
3x3 BLD: 2:26.92, DNF, DNF = 2:26.92


----------



## mycube (Sep 20, 2011)

2x2x2: (7.06) 5.98 6.18 4.83 (4.32) = 5.67
3x3x3: 17.13 (18.55) 15.00 17.71 (13.33) = 16.43
4x4x4: 1:41.12 1:43.55 1:43.09 (1:32.56) (1:52.00) = 1:42.59
5x5x5: (2:58.16) (2:31.06) 2:39.97 2:40.66 2:35.11 = 2:38.58
6x6x6: 5:42.37 5:08.12 5:19.75 (5:46.43) (4:56.90) = 5:23.41
7x7x7: 8:50.96 (8:30.09) 8:57.58 8:33.54 (8:59.29) = 8:47.36
3x3x3 OH: 30.54 (37.79) 27.86 (24.32) 31.34 = 29.91
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:35.33
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:39.59
Megaminx: (3:51.28) 4:18.00 3:51.90 4:01.55 (4:20.34) = 3:54.89
Pyraminx: 26.50 23.08 30.65 (16.57) (40.38) = 27.44
comment: Please do not laugh about me! I have my pyraminx since yesterday evening.


----------



## irontwig (Sep 20, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



U B2 L' R' D [2x2x2] 
B' L [Pairs]
B2 U2 L2 U' [Square]
L2 R B2 R2 U' R B U B [Pseudo F2L]
R B2 L2 D L D' L B2 R' U [LL]
L [Undo pseudoness]

Same LL as two (?) weeks ago. Found pretty much linearly, failed to find a 2C2E swap to cancel some moves, even though the LL can be solved in four ways (AUF before or after, normal or inverse).


----------



## bwronski (Sep 20, 2011)

3x3
21.40, 19.58, 27.14, 25.50, 22.53

Average=23.14

3rd and 4th solves where not what I wanted


----------



## okayama (Sep 20, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 7.46, 8.58, (8.86), (6.33), 6.41 = 7.48

*3x3x3*: 21.05, (23.18), (19.52), 22.47, 21.05 = 21.52
1st: timer stopped at 0.03, so did another solve with the scramble:
B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F' R2 U R L' D' B2 R' F D R'

*4x4x4*: 1:27.79, (1:26.27), 1:31.30, (1:50.10), 1:26.55 = 1:28.55
PP, NP, DP, NP, OP

*7x7x7*: 7:39.02, 7:37.96, 8:02.58, 8:32.67, (7:01.99) = 7:46.52
3rd: COLL miss, PLL miss x 2.
4th: POP.

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:53.27, DNS, DNS = 2:53.27

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U' B D2 B' R B' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' L' B'
Solution: L2 F' U2 D F2 R' D2 F' R2 F B D' F u2 F' D F u2 F B' U F U' F' D F D L' F2

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F2 D' U2 F L2

2x2x2 block: F2 L
2x2x3 block: D' F' D' F2

Then orient edges and make c/e pairs in the normal scramble.
And again on inverse:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' R2 F D2 R F2 D' U2 F L2

2x2x2 block: F2 L
2x2x3 block: D' F' D' F2
All but 3 c/e pairs: F' U F' U' F2
Pair 3-cycle: B (F u2 F' D' F u2 F' D) B'
Correction: F' R2 F D2 R F2 D' U2 F L2

I found three 20-move F2Ls, and this gave the best.


*Magic*: (2.84), (3.52), 3.40, 2.90, 3.41 = 3.24

*Master Magic*: 7.81, (6.70), (9.39), 6.85, 7.90 = 7.52


----------



## dinostef (Sep 20, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.86, (6.93), 5.91, 6.16, (3.81)=5.64
*3x3*: 12.19, (12.40), (11.16), 11.88, 12.25=12.11
*4x4*: 1:11.50, 1:10.65, (DNF), 1:11.22, (1:06.52)=1:11.12
*5x5*: (2:30.40), 2:13.34, 2:20.81, (1:59.81), 2:21.22=2:18.46
*Pyraminx*: 15.40, (17.06), 16.66, 16.96, (12.86)=16.34
*6x6*: (5:30.66), 5:04.30, 4:49.96, (4:29.50), 4:30.15=4:48.14
*7x7*: 9:48.31, (10:36.31), 10:14.15, 10:05.11, (9:40.16)=10:02.53
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:32.80
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:58.56
*Megaminx*: 1:18.71, (1:26.27), 1:20.44, 1:23.13, (1:17.50)=1:20.76
*3x3OH*: 32.81, (34.43), 29.69, (29.13), 31.41=31.30
*Mastermagic*: (2.97), 2.96, 2.86, 2.93, (2.83)=2.92


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 20, 2011)

!!This is not a real entry!!
I just want to show the VB project I'm working on right now. It is taking all my time, so I don't have time to cube so much right now.

Schmidt


2x2x2: 1.76, 1.85, (2.50), 1.96, (1.41) = *1.86*
3x3x3: (3.37), 2.39, 2.28, 2.07, (0.97) = *2.25*
PyraMinx: 2.06, 2.18, 2.18, (2.83), (1.20) = *2.14*



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbM1OKRmH4Y


----------



## nekosensei (Sep 21, 2011)

*2x2x2 : *12.78, 19.01, 15.57, 12.47, 23.12 = 15.79
*3x3x3 : *17.05, 18.91, 18.77, 24.13, 16.30 = 18.24
*4x4x4 : *2:08.96, 2:30.07, 2:30.27, 2:21.35, 2:07.03 = 2:20.13


----------



## Micael (Sep 21, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: 3:15.82 2:57.18 3:03.54 = *2:57.18*

done BLD:
3x3x3: 3:59.55 (DNF) 2:44.32 (2:38.71) 2:59.08 = *3:04.17*
That DNF just ended my success streak to 24.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.36, 9.17, 8.61, 9.53, 7.44 = *8.71*
*3x3x3:* 24.50, 25.59, 20.84, 30.36, 25.18 = *25.09*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.64 [P], 1:38.57 [P], 1:30.85 [O], 1:38.56, 1:26.28 = *1:33.68*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.14, 2:25.51, 2:31.50, 2:40.17, 2:31.91 = *2:31.18*
*6x6x6:* 5:03.84 [P], 4:51.47 [P], 4:57.69 [O], 4:26.28 [OP], 5:04.88 [P] = *4:57.67*
*7x7x7:* 6:41.03, 7:37.63, 6:34.28, 6:41.13, 6:50.27 = *6:44.14*
Comment: Really good for me!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.65, 21.24, 33.46 = *20.65*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:44.98, 1:36.94, 1:36.42 = *1:36.42*
Comment: I thought these were really hard scrambles. The first one had the worst edges I’ve ever seen – it required 8 images!
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:03.40, 3:46, 9W 4C 2slices], DNF [8:32.17, 4:20, 3X 3W], 7:40.82 [3:40] = *7:40.82*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 14:32.79 [7:24], 18:47.60 [8:37], 14:10.69 [7:39] = *14:10.69*
Comment: On the second one, I applied almost all of the + center memorization to the X centers, and had to undo it all and redo it correctly; I was very happy to get it right!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [25:50.32, 13:37]
Comment: Off by just 2 outer X centers, which I mismemorized.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [43:36.98, 23:20]
Comment: Off by 2 corners and 3 inner X centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *11/15 = 7 points, 59:56.40* [39:50]
Comment: Again I was going too slow memorizing, so I didn’t bother to even look at the last 3 cubes. It really is the better strategy to do it this way, and it’s more fun this way too – this way I feel like I know what I’m doing instead of panicking. I was off by 3 edges on the sixth cube.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:09.15, 44.83, 38.63, 45.53, 40.83 = *43.73*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:36.11, 1:25.21, 1:43.05, 1:36.91, 1:36.86 = *1:36.63*
Comment: It’s so much easier on the carpet than it is on a hard floor.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:23.46, 1:21.82, 1:03.52, 55.90, 1:13.42 = *1:12.92*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*


Spoiler



U B2 L’ R’ D L2 B’ L B2 U L’ U’ L’ B L B’ L U’ L’ U B’ U’ B U’ B2 U’ L’ B R2 B’ L B R2 U2 B’ L’

2x2x2: U B2 L’ R’ D
Add premove L’, then 2x2x3: L2 B’ L B2 L’
Switch to inverse scramble:
3x cross: B U2 B’ . U B2
4th pair: U B’ U B U’ L U L’
Pseudo OLL: B L’ B’ L U L U’ L’
Insert at . : B R2 B’ L’ B R2 B’ L
B B’ cancel before insertion; L’ L cancel between 2x2x3 and pseudo OLL.


*2-4 relay:* *2:22.09* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *4:30.17*
*Magic:* 9.30, 10.36, 8.94, 9.08, 16.13 = *9.58*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.59, 3.21, 3.86, 4.08, 3.33 = *3.59*
*Clock:* 2:23.69 [0:30], 17.91, 17.61, 19.43, 15.43 = *18.32*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [39:41.66, 24:49], 2:38.19, 3:02.63, 3:00.28, 3:00.59 = *3:01.17*
Comment: BLD solve off by 2 corners misoriented, and 3 other corners oriented correctly but permuted incorrectly.
*Pyraminx:* 1:17.77, 13.02, 14.90, 13.25, 13.69 = *13.95*
*Square-1:* 5:03.84 [2:35], 42.00 [P], 30.86, 56.00 [P], 47.22 [P] = *48.41*
Comment: BLD solve was case NS; speedsolving was horrible.
*Skewb:* 2:30.97, 16.61, 21.43, 17.96, 18.36 = *19.25*


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 21, 2011)

*MultiBLD: 15/15 55:13* [34:02]
This is actually a pb for me. Shame the exec sucked

EDIT: Also, epic win for having XKCD in my memo


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.84 (5.01) (3.91) 3.97 4.35 => 4.39

*3x3:* 13.17 13.28 (11.11) (17.22) 13.07 => 13.17
Comment: Why can't I get averages like this in comp... :fp

*4x4:* 54.55 56.14 (59.66) (49.90) 59.04 => 56.58
Comment: I guess this is a "bad" single and average for me now, though sub-50 singles still make me happy. 

*Megaminx:* (2:00.82) (1:49.68) 1:50.56 1:54.91 1:59.22 => 1:54.90


----------



## Nelso (Sep 22, 2011)

2x2:Best average of 5: 4.04
3.99 4.00 (5.22) 4.13 (3.32) 
3x3:Best average of 5: 12.82
(11.38) 13.93 11.73 (14.94) 12.79
4x4:Best average of 5: 59.82
59.03 (1:05.31) (57.72) 1:00.87 59.56
5x5:Best average of 5: 2:02.92
(1:50.24) 2:02.44 (2:12.89) 1:59.24 2:07.07
Pyraminx:Best average of 5: 3.11
2.82 (3.52) 3.18 3.32 (2.66)


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 BLD:* 1:44.98, 1:36.94, 1:36.42 = *1:36.42*
> Comment: I thought these were really hard scrambles. The first one had the worst edges I’ve ever seen – it required 8 images!



Finally! I have been checking this thread for days to see if some one else would comment on the edges of that scramble.
I was off by two edges because I actually missed the last cycle during memorisation. Should have check better but I was probably influenced by the large number of cycles I already had...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Finally! I have been checking this thread for days to see if some one else would comment on the edges of that scramble.
> I was off by two edges because I actually missed the last cycle during memorisation. Should have check better but I was probably influenced by the large number of cycles I already had...


Wow - I just looked at it again and realized that's the maximum. It doesn't get any worse than that. I guess I'm really pretty happy with my 1:44.98 on that one! The other two scrambles were pretty bad too, though.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 22, 2011)

2x2: 2.54, 3.13, 2.15, 2.05, 3.33 = 2.61
3x3: 7.40, 9.24, 8.77, 10.02, 10.20 = 9.34
4x4: 47.01, 45.55, 46.34, 43.24, 53.93 = 46.30
5x5: 1:28.33, 1:37.88, 1:38.39, 1:31.25, 1:28.94 = 1:32.69
6x6: 2:30.29, 2:51.55, 2:34.17, 2:42.78, 2:56.94 = 2:42.83
7x7: 4:20.02, 4:29.55, 4:27.38, 4:35.40, 4:16.80 = 4:25.65
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Clock:
Megaminx: 50.23, 48.60, 49.60, 53.87, 52.83 = 50.89
Pyraminx:
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## Edam (Sep 22, 2011)

*3x3*= (14.80), 15.53, 16.05, 15.54, (18.30) = *15.71*


----------



## Jakube (Sep 23, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.69, (7.11), 7.08, 5.75, (5.25) = *6.17*
*3x3x3:* (15.56), 19.54, 18.65, 15.95, (20.96) = *18.05*
_Wrong PLL on the last one. _
*4x4x4:* 1:11.23, 1:14.77, (1:04.59), (3:57.16) 1:41.84 = *1:22.61*
_Terrible! On the 4th solve I just had to do PLL Parity at 1:02 and than a big Pop, also last solve terrible. I need a new cube. _
*5x5x5:* 2:20.24, 2:20.02, (2:03.51), 2:26.60, (2:38.28) = *2:22.29*
_Damn it. Avg5 of the next 5 solves: 2:09.62_
*6x6x6:* 4:28.34, (4:57.04), (4:08.51), 4:23.35, 4:26.30 = *4:26.00*
_Pretty good, since I did the last solve 3 weeks ago._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF, 45.78, DNF(33.85) = *45.78*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:41.81, 1:33.07, DNF(1:30.78) = *1:33.07*
_Terrible._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 6:40.18[3:20], 6:32.19[3:06], DNF(7:00.13)[3:23] = *6:40.18*
_First one could be easily 30 seconds better, because I had to memorize the wings nearly doubled. _
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 14:40.41[7:39], 14:59.85[6:47], DNF(14:00.49)[7:06] = *14:40.41*
_Last one off by 3 +centers._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 14/17 in 59:14.87[34:00]*
_Memo was very fast (2 min for each cube!), execution very slow. 
8th cube: didn´t saw that flipped edge
11th cube: I thing there was a problem with a setupmove
13th cube: Memo was corrrect, execution not -> 2 twisted corners_
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (32.03), 37.62, 34.17, (39.54), 37.72 = *36.50*
_@dinostef: I´ve no idea how I managed that 27.82 avg5 last sunday_
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:54.94*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:37.05+*


----------



## Daryl (Sep 23, 2011)

*2x2* : 9.96, 9.60, (8.54), 9.02, (10.02) =* 9.53
3x3 *: 20.80, (16.87), 19.07, 19.30, (21.84) = *19.72
4x4* : 1:19.12, 1:06.24, (1:23.85), (1:03.11), 1:07.38 = *1:10.91
5x5* : 2:38.46, 2:24.19, 2:28.18, (2:21.70), (2:38.69) = *2:30.28
6x6* : 5:00.74, 5:01.07, (5:16.50), 4:27.93, (4:22.43) =* 4:49.91
7x7* : 9:28.96, (DNF), 8:45.26, 8:09.28, (8:07.22) = *8:47.83
OH* : 47.27, 43.84, 43.79, (38.82), (52.04) = *44.97
3x3 BLD *: DNF, DNF, *4:34.97
Pyraminx *: (10.64), 6.69, (5.20), 8.03, 6.03 =* 6.92
Square-1 *: (26.80), (21.37), 21.60, 24.20, 26.02 = *23.94
Megaminx* : 1:42.31, (1:37.68), 1:48.11, 1:45.40, (1:48.49) = *1:45.27
2-4 relay : 1:46.51
2-5 relay : 4:30.98*


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2011)

Posting all that I have done so far. I will probably edit with everything but can't promise that it will be on time

*2x2x2: *6.86 7.47 7.91 (8.19) (6.22) = *7.41*
*3x3x3: *(17.11) 22.16 20.21 18.34 (23.94) = *20.24*
*4x4x4: *(1:03.56) (1:28.47) 1:21.71 1:13.41 1:10.56 = *1:15.23*
*5x5x5: *(2:18.46) 2:17.58 2:11.30 1:58.19 (1:57.13) = *2:09.02*
*6x6x6: *(4:39.53) 4:29.86 (4:20.61) 4:26.22 4:27.93 = *4:28.00*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(48.13) 41.56 (34.38) 43.44 41.02 = *42.01*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:59.96 = *1:59.96*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:52.50 = *3:52.50*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 23, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 36.44 [ 15], 32.42 [ 14], 29.39 [ 12] = *29.39* ok
*3x3BLD:* 2:26.16 [ 1:18], 2:24.74 [ 42], 3:06.43 [ 39] = *2:24.74*
agree with some of you that the first was a very hard scramble (memo 78 secs ). The others I had memo recall pauses on.
*4x4BLD:* DNF [8:02.01, 4:38], DNF [8:06.81, 4:33], 9:30.90 [ 5:48] = *9:30.90*
So bad and slow
*5x5BLD:* 19:43.76 [ 11:58], 16:10.01 [ 9:40], DNF [15:23.35, 9:20] = *16:10.01*
Not particularly good either. Breaking in a new cube.
*6x6BLD:* DNF [43:22, 26:00] = *DNF* Long time since, slow and 15-20 pieces off.
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:12:18, 38:30] = *DNF* Even longer since, slow and perhaps 25 pieces off.
*Multi:* *2/6 = DNF* in 26:22 [17:30] No concentration at all, I just did it.

*2x2:* 11.21, 18.47, 29.07, 10.12, 30.50 = *19.58*
*3x3:* 50.91, 51.29, 43.04, 43.13, 39.00 = *45.69* better for each solve (almost)
*4x4:* 4:13.31, 3:12.86, 2:57.28, 2:40.19, 2:45.87 = *2:58.67* better for each solve (almost)
*5x5:* 7:38.00, 6:26.30, 6:40.20, 6:23.66, 6:49.70 = *6:38.73*
*2-4Rel:	04:11.62*
*2-5Rel:	10:30.12*

Nothing good, but lots of bad stuff .


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 23, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.33 - (5.00) - 6.05 - (6.66) - 5.11 = 5.50
3x3x3: 16.67 - (15.26) - (18.96) - 17.82 - 17.77 = 17.42
4x4x4: 1:14.88 - (1:12.38) - 1:14.15 - (1:23.78) - 1:18.90 = 1:15.98
5x5x5: 1:57.87 - (1:58.05) - (1:44.04) - 1:52.84 - 1:54.73 = 1:55.15
6x6x6: 3:53.42 - (3:52.99) - 3:58.97 - (4:20.88) - 3:59.85 = 3:57.41
7x7x7: (6:50.49) - 6:58.70 - (7:02.26) - 6:55.25 - 6:59.41 = 6:57.79
3x3x3OH: 36.60 - (33.45) - (39.48) - 34.27 - 35.85 = 35.57
2BLD: 40.92 - DNF - DNF = 40.92
3BLD: 4:50.14 - DNF - DNF = 4:50.14
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 8:52.92
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:53.70
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:59.14
Magic: (1.56) - (2.20) - 1.89 - 2.07 - 2.02 = 1.99
Master Magic: (5.07) - (4.66) - 4.74 - 5.03 - 4.67 = 4.81
Megaminx: (1:34.65) - 1:41.06 - 1:36.42 - (1:42.87) - 1:41.20 = 1:39.59
Pyraminx: 11.79 - 7.92 - (6.98) - 11.98 - (12.73) = 10.56
Square-1: (48.44) - 52.49 - 54.09 - 53.84 - (57.99) = 53.47
Clock: (23.33) - 22.46 - 19.92 - (16.99) - 22.66 = 21.68
Skewb: (8.24) - 7.97 - 7.77 - 7.87 - (7.35) = 7.77 (lol times)

I need to get back into doing FMC...


----------



## guusrs (Sep 23, 2011)

FMC: 29



Spoiler



scramble: B2 U' B D2 B' R B' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L B' L' B'
solve: F' L D2 U B2 D' B U F' D' F' D' F L' F2 L2 D L' D' L D L' B' L' D' L D B L' (29)
pre-move: [L'] 
2x2x3: F' L D2 U B2 D' B U (8+1)
F2L-1: F' D' F' D' F L' F2 L2 D L' (18+1)
last pair: D' L D L' (22+1)
LL: B' L' D' L D B (28+1)
pre-move correction: L' (29)

pfffffffff, after 5 minutes or so I found the first 8 moves but, after investigating alternative starts/NISS etc, it took me the whole hour to get this. Thanks to a lucky LL.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 23, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNF 1:48.51
*4x4x4BLD:* 8:20.13 7:34.50 DNF

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF 1:49.10 1:12.41 DNF 1:57.28 = DNF
*5x5x5:* 10:31.22 11:30.62 DNS DNS DNS = DNF


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 24, 2011)

5X5: 1:43. 71
1. 1:43.28 D' B2 L R' B D2 B F2 U2 L' D' U' R' D' B F2 R U D' L2 F U2 F2 B' R'
2. 1:39.35 D L2 D' B D2 L2 D R' F2 R B2 R2 L2 D U2 B D2 R L2 D' F' B R' F' B2
3. (1:33.38) U2 F B L B L2 B2 U2 F' L2 U R2 U2 L D2 L' U2 F L R2 B' U' D' B2 R2
4. 1:47.71 R D R' U R' B R2 B D R F U L' B2 U2 D2 R D L' D B2 L B' U L'
5. (1:48.22) R U2 R' F' B2 L2 D B2 U' D' F2 B' D' U2 R L' B2 L R' B2 L U2 D2 B2 F


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 24, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.81, (7.78), 6.35, 5.84, (5.15) = *6.00*
*3x3:* (DNF), 15.25, (14.10), 15.39, 15.18 = *15.27*
*4x4:* 55.13, (47.61), 54.27, (1:31.11), 1:02.73 = *57.38*
*5x5:* (3:09.08), 3:04.07, (2:09.69), 2:20.66, 2:11.31 = *2:32.01*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *2:00.72*

*2x2 BLD:* 13.92, DNF, 20.85 = *13.92* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:09.23, DNF, 58.06 = *58.06*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:26.12 = *4:26.12*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 12/25 (60:00) = *DNF*
_Comment: Lol fail, done at midnight, way too tired._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 24, 2011)

Preliminary results, congrats Mike, yoinneroid and AnsonL!

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.37 AnsonL
 2.61 SimonWestlund
 2.96 chicken9290
 3.43 CuberMan
 3.63 The Rubik Mai
 3.68 emolover
 3.89 Yes, We Can!
 3.94 vdpflayer
 4.03 yoinneroid
 4.04 Nelso
 4.39 Edmund
 4.39 Evan Liu
 5.50 MaeLSTRoM
 5.64 dinostef
 5.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.66 mycube
 5.88 Reinier Schippers
 6.00 Zane_C
 6.17 Jakube
 6.80 CRO
 7.15 James Ludlow
 7.41 AvGalen
 7.48 okayama
 8.70 Yttrium
 8.71 Mike Hughey
 9.53 Daryl
 9.88 Sillas
 9.94 Selkie
 15.79 nekosensei
 19.58 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.60 AnsonL
 9.34 SimonWestlund
 9.67 Yes, We Can!
 9.98 Erik
 10.85 chicken9290
 11.34 CuberMan
 11.48 The Rubik Mai
 11.75 yoinneroid
 12.08 Reinier Schippers
 12.11 dinostef
 12.82 Nelso
 13.17 Evan Liu
 15.03 emolover
 15.27 Zane_C
 15.31 vdpflayer
 15.71 Edam
 16.61 mycube
 17.16 Keroma12
 17.42 MaeLSTRoM
 18.05 Jakube
 18.24 nekosensei
 18.26 fiqnocchio
 18.68 James Ludlow
 19.72 Daryl
 20.24 AvGalen
 20.91 Sillas
 21.51 Selkie
 21.52 okayama
 23.40 Yttrium
 25.09 Mike Hughey
 36.87 Cubenovice
 45.69 MatsBergsten
 3:14.32 Micael
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(24)

 42.14 AnsonL
 44.97 The Rubik Mai
 46.30 SimonWestlund
 47.87 yoinneroid
 54.46 CuberMan
 56.58 Evan Liu
 57.38 Zane_C
 57.85 chicken9290
 59.82 Nelso
 1:07.48 Reinier Schippers
 1:10.91 Daryl
 1:11.12 dinostef
 1:15.23 AvGalen
 1:15.98 MaeLSTRoM
 1:19.51 James Ludlow
 1:22.61 Jakube
 1:28.03 vdpflayer
 1:28.55 okayama
 1:33.68 Mike Hughey
 1:38.15 Selkie
 1:42.59 mycube
 1:51.54 Yttrium
 2:20.13 nekosensei
 2:58.67 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:14.94 Erik
 1:21.45 AnsonL
 1:31.59 yoinneroid
 1:32.69 SimonWestlund
 1:34.30 Yes, We Can!
 1:38.46 The Rubik Mai
 1:41.88 Pandadudex96
 1:55.15 MaeLSTRoM
 1:57.65 CuberMan
 2:02.92 Nelso
 2:09.02 AvGalen
 2:10.74 Keroma12
 2:18.46 dinostef
 2:22.29 Jakube
 2:30.28 Daryl
 2:31.18 Mike Hughey
 2:32.01 Zane_C
 2:38.49 Reinier Schippers
 2:38.58 mycube
 3:07.49 Yttrium
 3:29.91 Selkie
 6:38.73 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:42.83 SimonWestlund
 3:57.41 MaeLSTRoM
 4:26.00 Jakube
 4:28.00 AvGalen
 4:48.14 dinostef
 4:49.91 Daryl
 4:57.67 Mike Hughey
 5:23.41 mycube
 7:09.94 Yttrium
 7:16.04 Selkie
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:25.65 SimonWestlund
 6:29.46 The Rubik Mai
 6:44.14 Mike Hughey
 6:57.79 MaeLSTRoM
 7:46.52 okayama
 8:47.36 mycube
 8:47.83 Daryl
10:02.52 dinostef
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 15.26 AnsonL
 15.29 The Rubik Mai
 18.32 Yes, We Can!
 21.54 yoinneroid
 22.20 CuberMan
 23.06 Erik
 24.89 chicken9290
 29.91 mycube
 31.30 dinostef
 31.34 vdpflayer
 35.57 MaeLSTRoM
 36.50 Jakube
 42.01 AvGalen
 42.72 Sillas
 43.73 Mike Hughey
 43.80 James Ludlow
 44.76 Selkie
 44.97 Daryl
 46.15 Yttrium
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:36.63 Mike Hughey
 2:35.21 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 13.92 Zane_C
 14.26 AnsonL
 20.65 Mike Hughey
 24.71 The Rubik Mai
 29.39 MatsBergsten
 40.92 MaeLSTRoM
 45.78 Jakube
 47.10 yoinneroid
 59.31 Yttrium
 1:41.42 CuberMan
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 58.06 Zane_C
 1:33.07 Jakube
 1:36.42 Mike Hughey
 1:48.51 cmhardw
 2:24.74 MatsBergsten
 2:26.92 AnsonL
 2:57.18 Micael
 4:34.97 Daryl
 4:50.14 MaeLSTRoM
 5:06.31 yoinneroid
 DNF Yttrium
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:26.12 Zane_C
 6:32.19 Jakube
 7:34.50 cmhardw
 7:40.82 Mike Hughey
 9:30.90 MatsBergsten
26:01.76 Yttrium
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:10.69 Mike Hughey
14:40.41 Jakube
16:10.01 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

15/15 (55:13)  kinch2002
14/17 (59:14)  Jakube
11/15 (59:56)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 4:30)  yoinneroid
1/2 ( 8:52)  MaeLSTRoM
2/6 (26:22)  MatsBergsten
12/25 (60:00)  Zane_C
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:03.52 AnsonL
 1:12.92 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 50.98 AnsonL
 1:08.05 CuberMan
 1:10.47 The Rubik Mai
 1:15.24 yoinneroid
 1:32.80 dinostef
 1:46.51 Daryl
 1:53.70 MaeLSTRoM
 1:54.94 Jakube
 1:59.34 Yttrium
 1:59.96 AvGalen
 2:00.72 Zane_C
 2:02.44 James Ludlow
 2:20.98 Selkie
 2:22.09 Mike Hughey
 2:35.33 mycube
 4:11.62 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:18.51 AnsonL
 2:35.48 yoinneroid
 3:14.72 CuberMan
 3:16.03 The Rubik Mai
 3:52.50 AvGalen
 3:58.56 dinostef
 3:59.14 MaeLSTRoM
 4:30.17 Mike Hughey
 4:30.98 Daryl
 4:37.05 Jakube
 4:39.59 mycube
 6:06.21 Selkie
 6:11.97 Yttrium
10:30.12 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 1.91 yoinneroid
 1.99 MaeLSTRoM
 2.65 Selkie
 3.24 okayama
 9.58 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.92 dinostef
 3.59 Mike Hughey
 4.80 yoinneroid
 4.81 MaeLSTRoM
 6.37 Selkie
 7.52 okayama
*Skewb*(2)

 7.87 MaeLSTRoM
 19.25 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 7.41 r_517
 13.90 yoinneroid
 16.81 CuberMan
 18.32 Mike Hughey
 19.52 Selkie
 19.54 Yttrium
 21.68 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(12)

 3.11 Nelso
 5.78 Erik
 6.28 The Rubik Mai
 6.92 Daryl
 7.62 CuberMan
 7.74 vdpflayer
 8.11 AnsonL
 8.43 yoinneroid
 10.56 MaeLSTRoM
 13.95 Mike Hughey
 16.34 dinostef
 26.74 mycube
*Megaminx*(11)

 50.89 SimonWestlund
 1:17.17 Erik
 1:20.76 dinostef
 1:39.56 MaeLSTRoM
 1:45.27 Daryl
 1:54.90 Evan Liu
 2:17.91 yoinneroid
 2:38.16 CuberMan
 3:01.17 Mike Hughey
 4:03.82 mycube
 7:44.10 Selkie
*Square-1*(5)

 23.94 Daryl
 30.20 AnsonL
 41.56 yoinneroid
 48.41 Mike Hughey
 53.47 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

29 guusrs
29 okayama
31 irontwig
36 Mike Hughey
38 CuberMan
49 yoinneroid

*Contest results*

255 Mike Hughey
238 yoinneroid
227 AnsonL
202 MaeLSTRoM
197 CuberMan
197 The Rubik Mai
193 Jakube
177 Zane_C
165 dinostef
164 SimonWestlund
141 Daryl
111 mycube
111 MatsBergsten
107 Erik
106 Yes, We Can!
104 AvGalen
103 Nelso
101 chicken9290
85 Yttrium
83 vdpflayer
80 Evan Liu
76 Selkie
75 Reinier Schippers
63 okayama
56 James Ludlow
52 emolover
40 kinch2002
37 Keroma12
34 cmhardw
28 Sillas
27 nekosensei
22 Edmund
22 Edam
22 Pandadudex96
19 Hyprul 9-ty2
16 fiqnocchio
16 guusrs
15 Micael
14 irontwig
13 CRO
9 r_517
7 Cubenovice


----------



## guusrs (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Mats,

Where does that 23 move FMC solution from Simon come from? 
I can't find it.

Thanx for all results the work!

Gus


----------



## irontwig (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it comes from FMC: [Blank] Last edited 23 hours ago.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> I think it comes from FMC: [Blank] Last edited 23 hours ago.


Erik is right as usual. If a line does not contain a result the program looks further down. I saw
that 23 moves in the result and remembered that Simon got a 27 (NR) last weekend on Swedish
Champs and thought, wow, did he better that still . I'll fix it now.


----------



## Micael (Sep 27, 2011)

Shouldn't FMC have two first places?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 28, 2011)

Micael said:


> Shouldn't FMC have two first places?


 
Yes, of course it is shared 1:st place. But the numbering is not made by
me but by the Forum system (my program makes a list and the Forum
numbers it).


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 28, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> my program....



I have almost completed my "Weekly Competition Timer" (new thread coming soon under Software) ,so I might as well ask if your program likes this:

2x2x2: 6.25 3.41 1.40 3.01 4.40 = 3.61

or this:

2x2x2: (12.38), 7.47, 7.09, 5.48, (3.71) = *6.68*

or is it just looking for numbers and DNF so it doesn't matter??


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally had the time to post them all, no reason other than archival.....as so often during my travelling

*2x2x2: *6.86 7.47 7.91 (8.19) (6.22) = *7.41*
*3x3x3: *(17.11) 22.16 20.21 18.34 (23.94) = *20.24*
*4x4x4: *(1:03.56) (1:28.47) 1:21.71 1:13.41 1:10.56 = *1:15.23*
*5x5x5: *(2:18.46) 2:17.58 2:11.30 1:58.19 (1:57.13) = *2:09.02*
*6x6x6: *(4:39.53) 4:29.86 (4:20.61) 4:26.22 4:27.93 = *4:28.00*
*7x7x7: *6:22.44 (6:35.53) (6:07.22) 6:35.21 6:34.22 = *6:30.62*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:42.19 1:07.84 (1:03.84) = *1:03.84*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(4:20.18) DNF DNF = *4:20.18*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(48.13) 41.56 (34.38) 43.44 41.02 = *42.01*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *50.80 (43.59) (1:13.00) 54.63 54.93 = *53.45*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:59.96 = *1:59.96*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:52.50 = *3:52.50*
*Magic: *1.69 (2.40) 1.93 1.56 (1.46) = *1.73*
*Master Magic: *(4.19) 5.00 (12.13) 4.93 4.21 = *4.71*
*Clock: *14.68 17.15 (14.00) 18.03 (18.30) = *16.62*
*MegaMinx: *3:08.55 (2:34.28) 2:54.33 (3:49.11) 3:35.74 = *3:12.87*
*Pyraminx: *13.97 10.66 9.96 (20.30) (9.05) = *11.53*
*Square-1: *56.84 51.36 (38.40) (1:24.11) 1:00.91 = *56.37*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 30, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I have almost completed my "Weekly Competition Timer" (new thread coming soon under Software) ,so I might as well ask if your program likes this:
> 
> 2x2x2: 6.25 3.41 1.40 3.01 4.40 = 3.61
> 
> ...


 
Bolding, underlining and colouring does not matter at all.
In speed events parentheses "(" & ")" does not matter at all. 
In blindfolded events parentheses makes everything between them a comment.
(In bld events a common practice is to give memo times in between parentheses, that's why).

Brackets "[" & "]" on the other hand always works that way. (as if all text and times within 
brackets were not written at all).


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 30, 2011)

In Blindfold, should I make it so you press space 3 times?
1: Start Memo Time
2: Start Solve Time
3: Stop Time
And should the result be displayed like (12.00memo 14.00solve = 26.00) or (12.00 26.00) 0r (26.00 12.00)


----------

